# What else do you do when you're not speedcubing?



## Inusagi (Feb 12, 2008)

Post what you're doing when you're not speedcubing here!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 12, 2008)

I work on managing a band, Godspeed. I also teach a class at my high school on video game development. When I'm not doing that I'm doing homework. Just kidding.


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 12, 2008)

I play chess.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=497
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1615

I spend most of my time programming (or learning to program), but I also play chess and DDR.


----------



## SkateTracker (Feb 12, 2008)

I play guitar, listen to music, play guitar hero, and I'm on the computer/internet a ton. That's about it.


----------



## Claesson (Feb 12, 2008)

I play Discgolf


----------



## MistArts (Feb 12, 2008)

jeff081692 said:


> I play chess.



(Message is too short.)


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 12, 2008)

I have hw  yuck...
Play video games, eat, watch videos, eat some more...


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 13, 2008)

i play warcraft 3. i eat. i sleep. in that order.


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 13, 2008)

MistArts said:


> jeff081692 said:
> 
> 
> > I play chess.
> ...



Well all I do is speedcube but if there is ever a second that I dont have a cube I would be playing chess. Honestly I dont do anything else.


----------



## Stralbem (Feb 13, 2008)

I read and watch videos and many more but honestly, I can't take my rubik's cube out of my sight(except in school, it might be confiscated).


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 13, 2008)

Think about speedcubing.


----------



## Leo (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Think about speedcubing.



xD yup

I barely ever have a cube out of my sight, I even have one in my bag when I go to school. But other real non cubing things would be Guitar Hero, Ratchet and Clank, etc.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 13, 2008)

study mostly, in spare time though: I watch a few TVShows, play chess, Program random physics simulations, and I play video games. I used to be a pretty hardcore gamer but now I play more occasionally - Mostly Team Fortress 2 / Counter Strike, and Starcraft (on LAN with friends)


----------



## Carson (Feb 13, 2008)

Although I'm kind of taking a break from it, I play unreal tournament 3 (did play unreal tournament 2004 until "3" came out). On a competitive team: http://www.teamresurrection.com, check us out. My alias is "slug"...

I'm going through a divorce right now, so I take any opportunity I can to keep my mind occupied so as to forgot about real world troubles for awhile. I do a lot of cubing, play guitar, and am a total internet junkie. I do web design when I have a good reason, but I don't really have anything to offer the web right now.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Feb 13, 2008)

I play table tennis in the belgian second division.

Besides that, I sing in a rock 'n roll band, and I am a Deejay.

I'm studying journalism in Brussels.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd say my next hobby after cubing right now is making math related art. I make pictures using vector projections onto a plane of cool 3D shapes, like the platonic solid duals, or stuff like a water line in a cup tilted to the side.

I first write the equation of the cup/surface or just plot the points of whatever shape it is in 3-space. Then I write the equation of a plane offset from the stuff I want to draw a picture of. I then give that plane a coordinate system (an x axis and a y axis) with unit vectors i and j in that plane. Then relative to the x and y axis in that plane I project the points of whatever shape I am interested in, or surface like for a cup, onto that plane. That means each projected point has an x and a y coordinate in that plane in 2-space. Lastly I plot all the points I get onto a poster sized sheet of a graph paper and voila a really high quality picture of an icoshedron with a dodecahedron inside of it, or whatever I want to graph.

I can take some pictures of the posters I've made so far. I'm not quite done with the water line in the cup one, but I'm mostly there.

Oh if only there were 36 hours in a day lol.

Chris


----------



## Dene (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, that is a really random thing to do in your spare time! I want to see your finished cup, how realistic is it? Does it have a handle?


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 14, 2008)

well i am VERY athletic when i am not cubing, i am on my school's basketball team which is 9-4 for the season so far (with a few cancelled games) that is the record for the A and B teams together. i play softball in the spring/summer and pretty much anything i can get my hands on.
i also play videogames a little bit too. i like reading and being on the computer too


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> Wow, that is a really random thing to do in your spare time! I want to see your finished cup, how realistic is it? Does it have a handle?



Hi Dene,

No I guess the cup isn't that realistic, there are no handles or rims or anything. It is simply a polar equation of the shape that describes a cup. In 3D polar coordinates the equation I am using for my cup is :

z(r,θ) = (r - 2.75) * tan(7*pi/15)
for z in the interval of [0, 9.5]

If you interpret the value of z to be in millimeters and the value of 2.75 to be millimeters, and you plot this equation in a 3D graphing utility, you'll find it looks very similar to a sport stacking cup 

The equation of the plane, in rectangular coordinate system, that is to create the "water line" in the tilted cup is:
x/3 + y/3 + z = 4.5

Projecting the interesection of the "water-line" plane and the cup into the xy-plane is described by the curve below, in polar coordinates.

r = [13.5 + 8.25*tan(7*pi/15)] / [3*tan(7*pi/15) + cos(θ) + sin(θ)]

Also, here are the previous posters I've made. I don't have that many large sized posters, as initially I did a lot of practice shapes on regular sized graph paper first.

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/images/octahedron-cube-dual2.jpg

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/images/icosahedron-dodecahedron-dual2.jpg

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/images/cube-octahedron-dual2.jpg

Again I have all the points in 3-space polar coordinates that I will need in order to graph the poster of the cup with the water line, but I have yet to actually project them onto my viewing plane, and of course plot the 2D coordinates on graph paper. I'll post a link to a picture of it when I am done.

Chris


----------



## Rubiksmaster12 (Feb 14, 2008)

What? There's other things to do besides cube? 

When I'm not cubing I'm either wrestling or on my computer. I'm currently working on learning javascript and I'm pretty good.


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 14, 2008)

Well when I'm not speedcubing, I'm slowcubing, reading about speedcubing, watching videos on speedcubing, and thinking about speedcubing.

Okay just kidding =P

I enjoy TV shows such as Malcolm in the Middle and House. I enjoy technology so I frequently read computer magazines, look up reviews on motherboards, processors, graphics cards, etc. I don't game much anymore, but I use to. I enjoy just lying around doing nothing.


----------



## Raltenbach (Feb 14, 2008)

I like to waste time making silly pictures while listening to NIN. Sometimes they collide with my cubing interest!





For a guy who works 50+ hours a week, I sure seem to have a lot of free time, geesh!


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> r = [13.5 + 8.25*tan(7*pi/15)] / [3*tan(7*pi/15) + cos(θ) + sin(θ)]



Do you work out all this for yourself, or just experiment and see what works? Certainly, this is too advanced for my own mathematical knowledge to work out for myself!
But, what better things could you do with your spare time than such complicated maths, if you can do it!

I look forward to seeing the finished cup!
If you were able to create a plane on a tangent to the cup surface down one side, you could possibly get a handle on there, although you would need to have the plane rounded, to fit the circularity of the cup, or else the handle would only just be touching, and the rest floating in space  . Definitely way too advanced for me, but you could be able to do it!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 15, 2008)

Dene said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > r = [13.5 + 8.25*tan(7*pi/15)] / [3*tan(7*pi/15) + cos(θ) + sin(θ)]
> ...



Hi Dene,

These maths are really not that complicated to be honest, or at least these kinds of calculations look more impressive than they really are ;-)

I am using really just the definitions of the different coordinate systems. In 2-space polar coordinates I have a radius, and a theta which tells how far counterclockwise you've rotated from the origin.

So I might have the point (2 , pi/2) which would mean the point is a distance of 2 from the origin, and it is rotated pi/2 radians (or 90 degrees) counterclockwise starting from the positive direction of the x axis, which means it ends up on the y axis at the point, in rectangular coordinates, (0,2).

If you use this definition, you will find that you can use a simple right triangle combined with basic trig identities to find that the x distance is r*cos(θ) and the y distance is r*sin(θ). I simply substituted these terms for x and y in my "water-line" equation of a plane to put it into 3D polar coordinates (really cylindrical coordinates), then found where the cup shaped surface intersected the plane (i.e. when they have the same z value).

It's just applying a bit of substitution and then rearranging the equations a bit. If you are interested in learning more about cylindrical or spherical coordinate systems just search for them on google, they are quite interesting in my opinion.

As for the cup, I have plans to work on a torus picture, which has the same basic shape as the handle. So yes maybe one day I will try a cup with a handle, but that sounds too hard for me right now  And yes I'll post my cup picture as soon as I am done, I hope to have it done this weekend.

Chris


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 15, 2008)

Chris, I challenge you to a contest!
By the end of this month, we each come up with two equations:
One will define a 3D surface (possibly disjoint).
The other will return an RGB vector that gives the color at that location (out of <1,1,1>).

The aim is to create an object that best resembles a Rubik's Cube. 

Up to it?


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 15, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Chris, I challenge you to a contest!
> By the end of this month, we each come up with two equations:
> One will define a 3D surface (possibly disjoint).
> The other will return an RGB vector that gives the color at that location (out of <1,1,1>).
> ...



isn't that a little too easy? each side of the cube is pretty much a plane, and you can just devise a piecewise defined function to model each face one by one.


----------



## Ewks (Feb 18, 2008)

Well when I'm not cubing I usualy watch TV or read Harry Potter. I also snowboard a lot and try to remember to do my homework


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 18, 2008)

When not speedcubing I cube, if I cant cube at the moment I'm like Jason, I think about cubing.

For the rest, done that! Including the stuff Chris is working on but more fractals than real world objects.

Examples from my page at Wikipedia Commons

At the page there are links to more images than those at the page ("My shortcuts" at the bottom of the page).


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 23, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Think about speedcubing.



Why don't you just speedcube instead of thinking of it???? Are you just sitting and thinking of it?? I may be stupid, but I think it's better ro speedcube then thinking of it and don't do anything else:confused:


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 23, 2008)

C'mon people! I don't want you to quit or anything like that, but at least you should do something else then speedcubing 24 hours /24. I don't include sleeping, eating, brushing teeth etc...


----------



## Rosetti (Feb 23, 2008)

I play guitar both on my own and in a band, play video games (I need to more of though) surf the net, and watch TV.
Wow i'm cool


----------



## alexc (Feb 23, 2008)

I play soccer. I also like swimming, and pretty much any other sport. I also like to play chess, video games, watch movies, and travel to new places.


----------



## Stralbem (Feb 24, 2008)

Doing researches and practicing my handwriting
and reading books too!


----------



## Kenny (Feb 26, 2008)

Let's see...
The things I do other than speedcubing...

- riding biketrials [I wonder if you know what that is ]
- doing fan-subs for fans of the series I like most [Lost and Heroes  that is I translate them into hungarian for those not speaking english...I'm told to be pretty fast at it compared to others ]
- learning languages [English, German, French, Japanese, Russian, Arabic, Malay etc.  of course I don't speak these all, but I'm trying to get there]
- watching S E R I ES . I love 'em. I'm watching like...36 of them...or so. In english, of course [that's the way I learnt the language btw ].

...and that's it. I also have to learn and do some housework and all, you know, usual stuff.


----------

